# Sticky  Community Question: Dad Jokes



## Powdertrax

If I witness a crime at an Apple store

Does that make me an Iwitness ?


----------



## ctoma

My wife accused me of stealing her thesaurus. I was shocked... appalled... aghast... dismayed...


----------



## Paxford

Many wives don't fully understand what mansplaining is.


----------



## Phedder

How do you spot a blind man on a nude beach? It's not hard.


----------



## ctoma

My son was chewing on electric cords so I had to ground him. He's doing better currently and conducting himself better.


----------



## Donutz

That was revolting.


----------



## R.trevino

Its all downhill from here


----------



## ctoma

I got fired from my job as a taxi driver. Turns out customers don't appreciate it when you go the extra mile.


----------



## R.trevino

I'm afraid for the calendar. Its days are numbered


----------



## Powdertrax

How do you say Virgin in German ? Gutentight

How do you say Vaseline in German ? Der Weiner Schlicker


----------

